# Creating Fluorescent T-shirts



## normal_guy (Dec 5, 2007)

hey everyone.

I'm just really new to this so i pretty much know nothing about t-shirt making lol.

i just want to start out by making just plain coloured t-shirts, maybe screenprinting pictures or something on them.

my question is...is it possible to dye or paint a plain white t-shirt fluorescent?
im wanting to make them in to fluorescent greens, blues, pinks, oranges.

the overall effect is to get them looking like the Stevie tops they sell down here in Australia. 

any help would be great! 

thanks
NKG


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You can buy fluoro blanks off the shelf, but if you want custom colours (most of the easily available colours are for OH&S reasons, so it's a limited palette) you could go to a dye house and get them to do it.


----------



## chickentown (Apr 16, 2009)

can you buy ALL the colors though? I know I can only get flour. green & yellow through gildan. I'm looking for Flourescent pink & orange... and even blue also. And I mean blacklight reactive flourescent/day glow. not just merely 'bright'.


----------

